

The Verge reviewed the old Google+ Photos app thinking it was the new one - BinaryIdiot
https://plus.google.com/+MirkoFranceschi/posts/Q1fx3hHkqrS

======
BinaryIdiot
The video was taken down so here's a mirror:
[https://vid.me/UhbY](https://vid.me/UhbY)

